# Allegan county yote hunting



## HuntersHelpingSoldiers-MI (Jan 9, 2014)

Looking for vets or other outdoorsman for coyote hunting in Allegan county. Anyone having any luck yet this winter? Don't forget to add us on FB @ Hunters Helping Soldier. email for scheduling at [email protected].


----------



## wmsportsmen (Dec 13, 2009)

we have had pretty good luck this winter, they are very quiet, not responsive to howling but distress is working great


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't had any luck at all yet.


USAF 77-86


----------



## wmsportsmen (Dec 13, 2009)

got a call today of 3 dogs running parallel to Barry between 152nd and 144th....go get em!!!!


----------



## seespyder (Jan 12, 2012)

Went out to allegan woods last night could not park any where but the road.


----------



## HuntersHelpingSoldiers-MI (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks for all of the tips fellas. it's been a crazy few weeks around here with the weather. haven't seemed to be able to pull away from the squirrel hunting long enough to get them yotes. are you fellas going out at night?


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

Havemt seen a coyote yet and i think i hunt them pretty darn hard! Worst season in a few for me so far


----------



## wmsportsmen (Dec 13, 2009)

Mapes said:


> Havemt seen a coyote yet and i think i hunt them pretty darn hard! Worst season in a few for me so far


shot 2 by Diamond springs golf course, and called in one by sandy pines, but he winded us. good luck and be safe out there fellas.


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

We got one yesterday FINALLY. o have spots by diamond springs i need to get permission on anyways.


----------

